# The EVERY CLASS EVER List: Can You Add to It?



## Abandoned Arts

I'm collecting class names. I'll hit you with what I've got, and you'll see if you can add to it.


  Here are the rules.
> *Fantasy* / *fantasy-steampunk* genres only.
> *Adventuring* classes only (Necromancer yes, Blacksmith maybe, Commoner no).
> *One-word* class names only (hypenated names like Ur-Priest and compound names like Spellbinder _are_ allowed). Random "nounverbs" (Firedancer, Earthspeaker) are allowed if they make sense or paint a fairly clear visual picture.


  Here's the list so far! Can you add to it?


  Abjurer 
Acrobat 
Adventurer 
Aeromancer 
Aeronaut 
Alchemist 
Alienist 
Animist 
Antihero 
Apothecary 
Arbalester 
Arbiter 
Arcanist 
Archeologist 
Archer 
Armiger 
Armorer 
Artificer 
Assassin 
Astrologer 
Avenger 
Bandit 
Barbarian 
Bard 
Battlemage 
Beastlord 
Beastrider 
Beguiler 
Berserker 
Binder 
Bishop 
Blackguard 
Blacksmith 
Bladesinger 
Blighter 
Bloodmage 
Bravo 
Brawler 
Brewmeister 
Brigand 
Cavalier 
Cavalryman 
Cestus 
Champion 
Channeler 
Charioteer 
Chevalier 
Chirurgeon 
Chronomancer 
Cleric 
Conjurer 
Corsair 
Crossbowman 
Crusader 
Cursebearer 
Deathknight 
Defender 
Demolitionist 
Demoniac 
Dervish 
Diabolist 
Diplomat 
Dirgesinger 
Diviner 
Djinncaller 
Doomsayer 
Dragonrider 
Dragoon 
Dreadnaught 
Dreamwalker 
Druid 
Duelist 
Earthspeaker 
Elementalist 
Empath 
Enchanter 
Engineer 
Evoker 
Executioner 
Exile 
Exorcist 
Explorer 
Falconer 
Fearmonger 
Fencer 
Fighter 
Firedancer 
Fleshwarper 
Forrester 
Frostmage 
Fusilier 
Gadgeteer 
Geomancer 
Gladiator 
Grappler 
Gravecaller 
Guardian 
Guerilla 
Gunslinger 
Gypsy 
Harbinger 
Harrier 
Haruspex 
Healer 
Heirophant 
Herald 
Herbalist 
Hermit 
Hero 
Hexmage 
Highwayman 
Hivemaster 
Hoodwink 
Hospitalier 
Houndmaster 
Hunter 
Hydromancer 
Hymnist 
Hypnotist 
Illusionist 
Incanter 
Infiltrator 
Inquisitor 
Invoker 
Jester 
Jinx 
Juggernaut 
Justicar 
Kensai 
Knight 
Lancer 
Lasher 
Legionnaire 
Lich 
Lightbringer 
Machinist 
Mageknight 
Magician 
Magus 
Malefactor 
Malus 
Maniac 
Marauder 
Mariner 
Marshal 
Masque 
Mastermind 
Medium 
Mentalist 
Mercenary 
Merchant 
Mindbender 
Miner 
Minstrel 
Monk 
Mountaineer 
Musketeer 
Mysterion 
Mystic 
Necromancer 
Nethermancer 
Ninja 
Noble 
Nomad 
Occultist 
Oracle 
Outcast 
Outlaw 
Outrider 
Paladin 
Paragon 
Pathfinder 
Piper 
Pirate 
Plaguemancer 
Planeswalker 
Poisoner 
Priest 
Prophet 
Psionicist 
Psychic 
Pugilist 
Pyromancer 
Qabalist 
Raider 
Raindancer 
Rake 
Ranger 
Ratcatcher 
Reaver 
Riddler 
Rifleman 
Ritualist 
Rogue 
Ronin 
Royal 
Runic 
Saboteur 
Sage 
Saint 
Samurai 
Sandman 
Sapper 
Savage 
Savant 
Scavenger 
Scholar 
Scout 
Scrier 
Seasinger 
Sensei 
Sentinel 
Shadowmancer 
Shaman 
Shapeshifter 
Sheriff 
Shieldbearer 
Sibyl 
Siegemaster 
Siren 
Skald 
Skirmisher 
Skycaptain 
Slavemaster 
Slayer 
Slimelord 
Sneak 
Sniper 
Soldier 
Soothsayer 
Sorcerer 
Soulblade 
Spearman 
Spellbinder 
Spellbreaker 
Spellknife 
Spiritualist 
Spy 
Stalker 
Stormlord 
Strategist 
Strider 
Summoner 
Swashbuckler 
Swordsman 
Tactician 
Taskmaster 
Telepath 
Templar 
Thaumaturgist 
Theurge 
Thief 
Thrall 
Tinkerer 
Tormentor 
Totemist 
Transmogrifist 
Transmuter 
Trapsmith 
Trickster 
Ur-Priest 
Valkyrie 
Vanguard 
Viking 
Vindicator 
Vizier 
Voidcaller 
Wanderer 
Warden 
Warlock 
Warlord 
Warpriest 
Warrior 
Weaponmaster 
Wilder 
Windcaller 
Witch 
Witchdoctor 
Wizard 
Wonderworker 
Wormtongue 
Wyrd 
Wyrmcaller 
Zealot


  What's missing? Good luck, and remember the rules!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You do realize that your rules will toss out classes like the Wu-Jen, Battle Dancer, Battle Sorcerer, Stalwart Sorcerer, and so forth?

Anti-paladin
Lurk
Psion
Soulknife
Myrmydon
Soulknife
Sohei
Inkyo
Oathsworn
Mage-Blade
Harrier
Survivor
Algai'd'siswai
Defender
Combatant
Pursuer
Scoundrel
Lasserator
Beguiler
Deathmaster
Duskblade
Hexblade
Spellthief
Psithief
Incarnate
Shukenja
Kensai


Also, you might like this list:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alternative_Dungeons_&_Dragons_classes


----------



## zigmenthotep

Got some aquatics and psionics for ya.

Aegis
Angakkuq
Angler
Aquanaut
Cryptic
Dread
Kahuna
Marksman
Vitalist


----------



## steeldragons

I'm just gonna..
List
All
A
D
&
D
Class
Titles
Per
Level
Evarz!!!

There. That should do it. Yes! Of course they are_ totally _warranted individual classes!


----------



## RobShanti

Abbot
Aethernaut
Archmage (maybe more of a prestige class)
Bookbinder
Bounty Hunter
Cartographer
Centurian
Charlatan
Chasseur (sort of a medieval commando)
Constabulary
Consular
Crimelord
Demagogue
Demonologist
Disciple
Dragonslayer
Grave Robber
Hedge Mage
Impersonator
Information Broker
Investigator
Kidnapper
Martial Artist
Meretrix
Mesmerist
Oceaneer
Percamenarius
Privateer
Runecarver (this is a magical class in my mind)
Scribe
Slaver
Snakecharmer
Theocrat
Tribesman
Vigilante
Whoremaster


----------



## Christine Falcon

I only have one to add but I think it would be important.

Chanter


----------



## Dioltach

Of the top of my head: Dwarf, Elf and Halfling from some early versions of D&D.


----------



## Wicht

Bushi
Wu-jen
Luckbringer
Jotun
Onmyoji
Rog-kalem (from In the Company of Minotaurs)
Bone-breaker
Mushakemono (from In the Company of Henge)


----------



## anmol77

thanks for sharing this post..


----------



## LachieCairns

Hatsune from Skillful Pixel Dungeon.


----------



## Lanefan

The one-word rule chops down the idea of class names that, for simplicity, are just a descriptor attached to a more common class rather than buried under some fancy name, while forcing out an iconic class.  So, while there's probably versions of all of these hiding somewhere in that list already, at the table we just call them:

Earth Cleric
Life Cleric (uber-healer)
Magic User
Nature Cleric
War Cleric
Weather Cleric

Lan-"an all-time list of classes that doesn't include Magic User is not much of a list"-efan


----------



## Eltab

I want to _say_ just one word here:

Truenamer


----------



## Carter Dietrich

Here's a few more unique fantasy classes

Cardinal
Deabru (Demon Hunter)
Hemomancer (Blood Sage)
Hexist
Migrant / Vagrant
Palmist
Peddler
Pioneer / Peon


----------



## Blue

If you make the original post a wiki post then everyone will be able to add in-place instead of all scattered about.


----------



## Lanefan

Blue said:


> If you make the original post a wiki post then everyone will be able to add in-place instead of all scattered about.



The original post is from 2013, before wiki-posts existed - is it even possible to go back and make this change after the fact?  If yes, then [MENTION=6696090]Abandoned Arts[/MENTION] might want to look into this.


----------



## Blue

Lanefan said:


> The original post is from 2013, before wiki-posts existed - is it even possible to go back and make this change after the fact?  If yes, then [MENTION=6696090]Abandoned Arts[/MENTION] might want to look into this.




*smacks self in forehead*

Duh, I hadn't realized it was a necro'd thread.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Gradine

One could always start a new wiki thread if the OP isn't around anymore or the option to convert it to a wiki doesn't exist.


----------



## Slit518

Factotum from D&D 3.5


----------



## Random Blade

Arcane Archer
Arcane Knight
Consecrator
Doomsayer
Battle Seer
Voodoo Witch


----------



## Lanefan

Random Blade said:


> Arcane Archer
> Arcane Knight
> Consecrator
> Doomsayer
> Battle Seer
> Voodoo Witch



Though they're all perfectly valid, four of those violate the rather arbitrary one-word limit imposed by the OP....


----------



## gyor

Hierodule

 Jawbreaker

 Godslayer

 Dealer

 Merchant

 Fistfighter

 Cannibal

 Pope

 Shapeshifter





 Pervert (actual class from D&Ds past I kid you not) https://www.google.com/amp/:):):):)...amous-dd-pervert-class-from-white-dwarf-1/amp


----------



## Cain Cross

Fingersmith


----------



## Toon Van Boxstael

There seems to be a lack of 'face' classes:
Chieftain
Courtier
Diplomat
Envoy
General
Harpy
Soothsayer
Strategist
Warlord
...


----------



## Chris Chastain

Technomage
Incarnate
Hexweaver
Songmage
Loremaster
Psychomancer
Magehunter
Spiritwalker
Shadowstalker
Soulguard
Runepriest
Emissary
Voidpriest
Stormmage


----------



## wbeeson

Cryomancer


----------



## Slit518

wbeeson said:


> Cryomancer




From Mortal Kombat?


----------



## pming

Hiya!

Incantatrix

One of the coolest "NPC Classes" for 1e to come out in Dragon Mag. 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## NeuroZombie

One i've used as a diviner-type character

Sorseer


----------



## Navmaster

Here are some adventurer classes I have used and designed into games. Some borrowed and modified, others made up, all can be interesting:


Abbot
Agent
Augurer
Botanist
Buccaneer
Charmer
Clairvoyant
Commando
Curate
Dreadlord
Demonlord
Dragonlord
Elder
Enforcer
Functionary
Fugative
Genius
Guru
Investigator
Interrogator
Lama
Landroamer
Lord
Magistrate
Messiah
Missionary
Pariah
Physician
Preacher
Predicant 
Protector
Quester
Revenant
Runelord
Seer
Trader
Vagabond
Vicar
Visionary
Wayfarer
Wanderer
Windrider
Weathermaster
Zennist


----------



## Psyche

Luxem
Vident
cartographer
Ragime
namana


----------



## Psyche

Luxem
Vident
cartographer
Ragime
namana


----------



## Psyche

I am making a game that is RPG so this is really helpfull thanks


----------



## GreyLord

All Warhammer Fantasy RPG Classes??  That's quite a number there as well...


----------



## Nightkiwi

Psyche said:


> I am making a game that is RPG so this is really helpfull thanks



Yo same you lookin’ at this to help with skill tree creation as well?


----------



## AstroNimbus8533

What type of class would dynamo be?


----------



## CocoaGames

steeldragons said:


> I'm just gonna..
> List
> All
> A
> D
> &
> D
> Class
> Titles
> Per
> Level
> Evarz!!!
> 
> There. That should do it. Yes! Of course they are_ totally _warranted individual classes!





Abandoned Arts said:


> I'm collecting class names. I'll hit you with what I've got, and you'll see if you can add to it.
> 
> 
> Here are the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fantasy* / *fantasy-steampunk* genres only.
> *Adventuring* classes only (Necromancer yes, Blacksmith maybe, Commoner no).
> *One-word* class names only (hypenated names like Ur-Priest and compound names like Spellbinder _are_ allowed). Random "nounverbs" (Firedancer, Earthspeaker) are allowed if they make sense or paint a fairly clear visual picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the list so far! Can you add to it?
> 
> 
> Abjurer
> Acrobat
> Adventurer
> Aeromancer
> Aeronaut
> Alchemist
> Alienist
> Animist
> Antihero
> Apothecary
> Arbalester
> Arbiter
> Arcanist
> Archeologist
> Archer
> Armiger
> Armorer
> Artificer
> Assassin
> Astrologer
> Avenger
> Bandit
> Barbarian
> Bard
> Battlemage
> Beastlord
> Beastrider
> Beguiler
> Berserker
> Binder
> Bishop
> Blackguard
> Blacksmith
> Bladesinger
> Blighter
> Bloodmage
> Bravo
> Brawler
> Brewmeister
> Brigand
> Cavalier
> Cavalryman
> Cestus
> Champion
> Channeler
> Charioteer
> Chevalier
> Chirurgeon
> Chronomancer
> Cleric
> Conjurer
> Corsair
> Crossbowman
> Crusader
> Cursebearer
> Deathknight
> Defender
> Demolitionist
> Demoniac
> Dervish
> Diabolist
> Diplomat
> Dirgesinger
> Diviner
> Djinncaller
> Doomsayer
> Dragonrider
> Dragoon
> Dreadnaught
> Dreamwalker
> Druid
> Duelist
> Earthspeaker
> Elementalist
> Empath
> Enchanter
> Engineer
> Evoker
> Executioner
> Exile
> Exorcist
> Explorer
> Falconer
> Fearmonger
> Fencer
> Fighter
> Firedancer
> Fleshwarper
> Forrester
> Frostmage
> Fusilier
> Gadgeteer
> Geomancer
> Gladiator
> Grappler
> Gravecaller
> Guardian
> Guerilla
> Gunslinger
> Gypsy
> Harbinger
> Harrier
> Haruspex
> Healer
> Heirophant
> Herald
> Herbalist
> Hermit
> Hero
> Hexmage
> Highwayman
> Hivemaster
> Hoodwink
> Hospitalier
> Houndmaster
> Hunter
> Hydromancer
> Hymnist
> Hypnotist
> Illusionist
> Incanter
> Infiltrator
> Inquisitor
> Invoker
> Jester
> Jinx
> Juggernaut
> Justicar
> Kensai
> Knight
> Lancer
> Lasher
> Legionnaire
> Lich
> Lightbringer
> Machinist
> Mageknight
> Magician
> Magus
> Malefactor
> Malus
> Maniac
> Marauder
> Mariner
> Marshal
> Masque
> Mastermind
> Medium
> Mentalist
> Mercenary
> Merchant
> Mindbender
> Miner
> Minstrel
> Monk
> Mountaineer
> Musketeer
> Mysterion
> Mystic
> Necromancer
> Nethermancer
> Ninja
> Noble
> Nomad
> Occultist
> Oracle
> Outcast
> Outlaw
> Outrider
> Paladin
> Paragon
> Pathfinder
> Piper
> Pirate
> Plaguemancer
> Planeswalker
> Poisoner
> Priest
> Prophet
> Psionicist
> Psychic
> Pugilist
> Pyromancer
> Qabalist
> Raider
> Raindancer
> Rake
> Ranger
> Ratcatcher
> Reaver
> Riddler
> Rifleman
> Ritualist
> Rogue
> Ronin
> Royal
> Runic
> Saboteur
> Sage
> Saint
> Samurai
> Sandman
> Sapper
> Savage
> Savant
> Scavenger
> Scholar
> Scout
> Scrier
> Seasinger
> Sensei
> Sentinel
> Shadowmancer
> Shaman
> Shapeshifter
> Sheriff
> Shieldbearer
> Sibyl
> Siegemaster
> Siren
> Skald
> Skirmisher
> Skycaptain
> Slavemaster
> Slayer
> Slimelord
> Sneak
> Sniper
> Soldier
> Soothsayer
> Sorcerer
> Soulblade
> Spearman
> Spellbinder
> Spellbreaker
> Spellknife
> Spiritualist
> Spy
> Stalker
> Stormlord
> Strategist
> Strider
> Summoner
> Swashbuckler
> Swordsman
> Tactician
> Taskmaster
> Telepath
> Templar
> Thaumaturgist
> Theurge
> Thief
> Thrall
> Tinkerer
> Tormentor
> Totemist
> Transmogrifist
> Transmuter
> Trapsmith
> Trickster
> Ur-Priest
> Valkyrie
> Vanguard
> Viking
> Vindicator
> Vizier
> Voidcaller
> Wanderer
> Warden
> Warlock
> Warlord
> Warpriest
> Warrior
> Weaponmaster
> Wilder
> Windcaller
> Witch
> Witchdoctor
> Wizard
> Wonderworker
> Wormtongue
> Wyrd
> Wyrmcaller
> Zealot
> 
> 
> What's missing? Good luck, and remember the rules!
Click to expand...


Puppeteer


----------



## John R Davis

Add 50 more Rolemaster classes


----------



## GreyLord

I thought of some others that are very basic and should have been covered previously.

Elf
Dwarf
Halfling


----------



## Slit518

GreyLord said:


> I thought of some others that are very basic and should have been covered previously.
> 
> Elf
> Dwarf
> Halfling



Gnome?


----------



## GuyBoy

Man Beast (from an early White Dwarf magazine)


----------



## Dioltach

GreyLord said:


> I thought of some others that are very basic and should have been covered previously.
> 
> Elf
> Dwarf
> Halfling



Already covered by reply #7 (by me, incidentally).


Slit518 said:


> Gnome?



Was gnome ever a race-as-class? I don't recall it from BECMI.


----------



## Slit518

Dioltach said:


> Was gnome ever a race-as-class? I don't recall it from BECMI.




There was a game where Elf, Dwarf, and Gnome were classes. Actually, Princess was, too.


----------



## the Jester

Off the top of my head, Envoy and Courtesan seem to be missing.


----------



## Blue

Okay, I just followed up on my 2018 suggestion.  It is now an alphabetized wiki page.  I've brought in the options given already, any new listings will need to be adde3d by their authors.









						Fantasy Classes
					

List of fantasy class names.  From 2013 post started by @Abandoned Arts and frequently necro'd. https://www.enworld.org/threads/the-every-class-ever-list-can-you-add-to-it.337131/  Abbot Abjurer Acrobat Adventurer Aegis Aeromancer Aeronaut Aethernaut Agent Alchemist Algai'd'siswai Alienist...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## uzirath

I just added some professional templates (aka classes) from GURPS Dungeon Fantasy: 

Beastmaster 
Commander
Demon-Slayer
Justiciar
Mage-Slayer
Shield-Bearer
Undead-Slayer
Wrestler


----------

